

1971 – Before the Pentagon Papers a break in exposed FBI surveillance [PBS] - seanieb
http://video.pbs.org/video/2365475451/

======
seanieb
The trailer for the documentary:

[http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/1971/](http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/1971/)

The Citizens' Commission to Investigate the FBI wiki page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens%27_Commission_to_Inve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizens%27_Commission_to_Investigate_the_FBI)

